# advice on egg share cycle.



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

just wondering if anyone out they know's what will happen if i do not appear to be producing enough eggs to share? will i be able to pay for the cycle and carry on as planned but not share or will the full cycle be canceled? i only ask as i went for baseline scan today all is well started stimming but consultant said will know by next scan what will happen. and will i have to pay the full ivf price to continue?

Thanks xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

at our clinic if you dont produce enough at ec they give you afew options....

you have the eggs for yourselves with no extra cost then what youve paid but wont be allowed to egg share again

or you give all your eggs away and get a whole cycle for yourselves for free.

or if things are that bad before ec then theyll cancel the cycle.



lots of luck    

hayley


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I think my clinic is similar

you either keep all eggs for yourself and pay the full whack

or donate them all and get a free cycle next time

or cancel all together (although I don't know why you;d do that?!)

goodluck, i'm sure all will be fine


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Our clinic works on the:-

If you get 7 eggs, you keep them all yourself, If you get 8 or more, they are split between you and the recipient. If there is an odd number over 8 then you get the extra one! Hope this makes sense. There is no extra cost if you dont get 8 or more eggs.


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi

Thanks very much for the replys makes me feel better about it all now, its silly how when your at the clinic you cant think of anything to ask but as soon as you leave you think of 101 things.

thank you xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

tell me about it, even if i go with a list i forget half the stuff i want to ask


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

I,m blaming the drugs since Ive been on the suprefact Ive been real forgetfull, probably me just been a thicky but whilst i have a excuse i will use it 

Nades xx


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

hi ladies,

could i trouble you all again?

Had baseline scan yesterday all well was giving first injection of puregon 200iu whilst at clinic, but earlier this evening the clinic called and told me to up the dosage to 300 iu is this to ensure i have enough eggs to share? and will it effect the quality of my eggs having so much?

Nades x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Hun.. Why dont you come and post on our egg share thread... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136793.0

I would worry about that hun, its just to be on the safe side.... Clinics always change the dosage... Look forward to chatting with you!

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------

